# What can I do?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've got a meeting tomorrow with 11 other people which starts at 10.00am and is planned to finish at 6.00pm. I don't know how I will cope with staying awake all that time listening to a bunch of wingers going on and on about how good or bad their department is doing.

Urgent suggestions NOW please on how to get through it. 

Graham


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Cocaine.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

No mate, speed will make it fly by.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Have a thomas tank.......is good for your health too Â


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Crikey Graham you do sound ruff mate. Maybe your sick?
 ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

red bull and speed cocktail


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Take your laptop in with you and watch a dvd or surf the net ....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mmm, all very tempting so far.

LOL - I am trying to imagine their faces if I actually did any one of those, its hard to type when your laughing ;D ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Cant recomend cocaine or speed you will just be wired & want to drink beer smoke **** not listen to people moaning.

Valium or temazipan IMO


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Go to your nearest Indian curry house and get a large chicken Phall with all the trimmings, you'll then probably spend most of the day on the bog ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Do your best to be antagonistic and pi$$ them off. Spend the day winding them up.

Have some important calls about half an hour in.

Dave


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Do the same as everybody else.

Just agree with everything they say and then point out that their budget for highlight pens has increased by 7.2% this quarter and that at this rate in the year 3022 the company's entire profit before tax will be needed to sustain this unnecessary luxury. Point out also that a move to "own brand" coffee could reduce fixed costs by as much as Â£2.45 a month. Remind them that bank holidays are just that, and as you are not a bank you feel that it is unnecessary to let some people stay at home on these days. And certainly not pay double to those that work. Also bring in a bottle of champagne, when asked what you are celebrating, tell them that it is the particularly attractive new lease deal for company cars, whereby leather upholsery and a CD player are now standard in every Proton Wira!

The meeting will finish well before 6.00 PM.


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

I find pretending to have tourettes syndrome shortens any boring meetings I attend


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is strange...why were you invited in a meeting that you think you have nothing to contribut and doesn't offer you anything?

Be honest and tell them that you think you don't belong in this place and go and do some other work instead.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Pretend to pass out ten minutes in.

Pre-arrange for a colleague to carry you out and administer cardiac massage in the corridor.

Return to work refreshed four months later. 

Mark


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Get Vlastan to bring along 4 Greek melons, smaller and lighter than Mrs B's dad's advocado's but more local and will keep everybody happy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I very much doubt that the avocado will be heavier than a 16 kgs watermelon from Greece! ;D

Anyway, my watermelons are not for public display but for my personal gratification...and consumption!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwwww just don't put two together they might look like an arse!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually, having said that I don't want to go giving Vlastan any ideas


----------

